# Trouble Mounting Trolling Motor on Action Craft 1600



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you through bolt through the lip?


----------



## Ditch the Paddle (Mar 7, 2016)

Maybe, I called action craft and they were super helpful even though it is an older boat. They gave me some suggestion and we are going to drill next weekend.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I know this is an old post but did you ever get this figured out? I used a quick disconnect attachment on mine. This raised it enough to clear the toe kick lip.


----------



## Ditch the Paddle (Mar 7, 2016)

I did, I mounted 1/4" starboard under the quick release which it flush with the lip. I am still experimenting with how I want to turn the wire but I currently running it through the lip of the hatch lid. May go to a plug or a hole in the deck.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

what length shaft did you get?


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you guys have any pictures of how you mounted the trolling motor on your 1600? I have a 1622 FF and am contemplating upgrading from an old minn Kota to an ipilot.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't have a action craft but these are really helpful if you don't have access to the backside of your casting deck https://www.amazon.com/Motorguide-Trolling-Rubber-Mounting-Isolator/dp/B0000AXQDU


----------



## Epic mariner (Dec 4, 2015)

Can anyone post a pic of their install?


----------

